# Lyft's New Interface



## milesahead (Apr 25, 2016)

So Yesterday Lyft launched their new interface. Not once again, the City is not known. The address comes up tiny (Without a City) in the midst of the small map. The travel time comes up very large.

I would think if they were going to re-do the interface, they would make the address (including City) Highly Visible.

The screenshot shown, tries to dispatch 24 min away Not unusual in south FL.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What the eff????

That is majorly no good. Is it like that for everyone starting today????


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Nope. Still got the old interface.


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

Wasn't like that for me this morning. Maybe tonight? Not sure.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Same here in Nashville. It makes it much harder to see the pickup information. Now half the screen is wasted showing the least relevant information. It takes longer and is more distracting to try to visualize where the ride is. It might come when the app updates.


----------



## milesahead (Apr 25, 2016)

milesahead said:


> So Yesterday Lyft launched their new interface. Not once again, the City is not known. The address comes up tiny (Without a City) in the midst of the small map. The travel time comes up very large.
> 
> I would think if they were going to re-do the interface, they would make the address (including City) Highly Visible.
> 
> The screenshot shown, tries to dispatch 24 min away Not unusual in south FL.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

mine started showing that new interface yesterday. I mentioned it in the Lyft application thread.


----------



## os2wiz (Sep 30, 2015)

milesahead said:


> So Yesterday Lyft launched their new interface. Not once again, the City is not known. The address comes up tiny (Without a City) in the midst of the small map. The travel time comes up very large.
> 
> I would think if they were going to re-do the interface, they would make the address (including City) Highly Visible.
> 
> The screenshot shown, tries to dispatch 24 min away Not unusual in south FL.


I'm in Philadelphia, and they've tried to send me out of state to NJ. I not only want the city displayed, but the state, too! I have to check the pickup map to make sure that I'm not being sent over one of the toll brodges.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Sort of curious what your acceptance score is to have that acceptance low banner pop up in the request window.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Mine has been showing like that since tuesday... And it says my acceptance rate is low, and I know it's not.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

milesahead said:


> So Yesterday Lyft launched their new interface. Not once again, the City is not known. The address comes up tiny (Without a City) in the midst of the small map. The travel time comes up very large.
> 
> I would think if they were going to re-do the interface, they would make the address (including City) Highly Visible.
> 
> The screenshot shown, tries to dispatch 24 min away Not unusual in south FL.


Did you go??? Your acceptance rate is low? LOL
Anyway, I noticed it too but around Coral Gables yesterday I didn't have problems because my pings were no more than 3 min. away. Lucky me! We'll see what happens today that I'll start in Sunrise


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Mine has been showing like that since tuesday... And it says my acceptance rate is low, and I know it's not.


 Interesting, nothing like that on my end


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Mine has been showing like that since tuesday... And it says my acceptance rate is low, and I know it's not.


 I'm getting that same horrible warning Banner. My acceptance rate is 97%, but Lyft says that is too low.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah, that nonsense came with the update.... The new interface is straight out of the 90s and hella glitch.

There's also no point to it whatsoever,unless the goal was to mislead and confuse.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

When they fix this, can they please put the passengers destination as well as pick up location and rating on the pop up screen?!?!? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ND379 said:


> When they fix this, can they please put the passengers destination as well as pick up location and rating on the pop up screen?!?!? :fingerscrossed:


Unlikely. It's clearly designed to thwart cherry - picking


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

ND379 said:


> When they fix this, can they please put the passengers destination as well as pick up location and rating on the pop up screen?!?!? :fingerscrossed:


Not a chance. Imagine drivers knowing they have to pickup 10 miles away for a minimum fare - passengers not able to get a Lyft driver will check for a closer Uber, and likely find one. Not in the interest of either platform to do that.

Besides, if the pax know that we are picking up based on destination, they'll just drop a pin on a $40 airport destination and then change it to the actual minimum fare they want to take as soon as you arrive.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Do this enough times and watch their rating tumble.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

They also gave me a notice about the pax timer and that I should have it, but last night when I logged on, nothing new.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I'm just about thru with all these app modifications incorporated to take advantage of the drivers.......
Sometimes it shows that its a Line, sometimes it doesn't..........all this does is piss off the drivers.


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

I still have the old interface, but I do have the timer countdown when I arrive. Already I can see the destination when I click arrive.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

There's a low chance of me picking up someone named Boss.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I had the timer for about 4 days and then it just went away .

I miss being able to see the destination but at least you can still see it once you arrive . A few times I've arrived , customer isn't out yet ,seen the location and cancelled the ride . Not a normal practice but during heavy traffic times or various other reasons

I drove mostly Uber last week and not being able to see the destination until the passenger is in the car is a PITA. It not just about cherry picking rides either (although that's my favorite thing about visual destinations lol) but if you know they're going a certain way you can pick them up properly so you dont' have to make a u turn or circle the block


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I've also noticed that if you arrive and cancel within a few seconds upon arrival, you don't get dinged for canceling. If you wait more than about 5 seconds, you get dinged for acceptance rate.

Played around with the app today and I have to say this update is horrible for drivers. Sometime I want to be able to see what the pt is around an area so I would log off and drop a pin to see what the pt rate is in the neighborhood. With this update, you have to log off driver mode, click the side bar, click on switch to passenger mode, then drop the pin. Of course I wouldn't have to do this if Lyft gave us the pt info on request, but now it seems like they are making the interface less and less friendly for the drivers.


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

It seems the PT is in real time on the driver interface, just checked on the drivers side, clicked over to the passengers side, and the PT was in the same spots.


----------

